# Routing sliding dovetails into a spindle



## Dylan Buffum (Dec 2, 2018)

I’m making a simple, Shaker style end table with a round top, on a spindle with a tripod of three legs. I turned the spindle on the lathe,and now I want to route sliding dovetails into the base to attach the legs. A photo of the spindle and (two) legs attached.

I had the idea to build a jig for the lathe to do the routing. The spindle would stay on the lathe, and it would be easy for me to rotate it exactly 120º to correctly position each routed slot. I have a set of collars for the router base. So I built this jig (attached photo).

The problem I’m having is I can’t get the router close enough to the spindle. Between the shoulder on the spindle, and the thickness of the jig, I can’t extend the router bit low enough to get the depth I need. If you look at the photo, you can see the mark from my first attempt, where I can only really get 1/16” deep.

Even if I switched out the top of the jig for a piece of sheet metal, I don’t think it would reach deep enough. I have a pretty limited budget, so I’m trying to work with scrap I have around the shop and not buy anything elaborate. I suppose I could put the spindle back on the lathe and reduce the shoulder, but I’d rather not.

Any creative solutions are welcome.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Here is an alternative





Your method should work with a bit long enough


----------



## Dylan Buffum (Dec 2, 2018)

Thanks! That second video is _exactly_ what I was trying to do. But for some reason I can't get the depth I need. 

I was hoping to avoid using fasteners. If I can't figure out the sliding dovetails, I might try dowels.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

trying to keep the spindle on the lathe may be your downfall
make a 120* jig with a table saw and use the jig to hold your angles on a router table
if you don't have a router table, look at my low $$ router table


----------



## Dylan Buffum (Dec 2, 2018)

_Ogre said:


> trying to keep the spindle on the lathe may be your downfall
> make a 120* jig with a table saw and use the jig to hold your angles on a router table
> if you don't have a router table, look at my low $$ router table


Interesting. I think the jig you're proposing is a triangular tube, with equal sides & angles. How do you grab the spindle to hold it steady inside the tube without marking the sides up?


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

kiss

a 4" triangle made of 3/4" scrap with a hole in the end sized for the top of spindle
1 screw to secure the triangle to the spindle, probably need a spacer under the spindle to keep it level
easy peasy :grin:


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Looks like you need a longer dovetail bit.

On second thought use _Ogre's Idea.


----------

